# There first yellowfin!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

My best friend owns Offshore charters which runs tuna trips ,bottom ,deep drop,Snapper out of Pensacola.I will be running trips with him on my days off.We had a group of 4 guys that never caught a yellowfin and thats all they wanted no Aj,no deep dropping.So we left Saturday morning at day light and needed to be back before 5 am Sunday ! Tight window right ,but we were up for the challenge.We left out around 6am to smooth seas and a little chill but beautiful sunrise. First stop was horn mtn didn't mark and didn't like water temp 68 degrees time to head further south ran to nakika like the temp 71 and marked a couple fish went 1-3 there live bait.Ran a little further south liked the temp and loved the marks on the screen new this is were the action would be started chunking just couldn't get a bite decided to grab some blackfin for some action and wait for dark .We knew from last trip if water temp is right the flying fish wouldn't disappoint and they didn't about 930 they showed up and the yellowfin were airing! Started throwing poppers and let our guys get there first yellowfin! Was a great trip and with the seas climbing I pointed the 36 invincible back towards the dock in some sporty seas and had the guys back to the dock by 430am ! Give Capt. John a call if interested in booking a trip in 36 invincible triple 300's his number is ( 228)216-2577.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report, congrats capt!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good trip, they got one each.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Unfortunately experience helps had several fish hooked up


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the catch, temp and location info. Sure wanted to go on Friday but other stuff got in the way.

Bob


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

great report, looks like some happy guys!!!!

where did you make live bait?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell yeah man, way to get on 'em!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That was the post I was looking for!! Thanks.

Hoping to catch a decent weather window sometime soon and head out as well.

Nice work, Gents

David


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report with pix is always a plus.
Whyme


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for report & pix.
catch 'em up.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding ! Great report and pics.:notworthy:


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice Haul!


----------

